# Homeland - Season 1 Discussion - Spoilers for this season OK



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just finished watching the first season of Homeland and loved it, but have a nagging question that the finale didn't address...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

To me it seems like it was just forgotten, but ... who is the leak that slipped the razor blade to the prisoner (Brody's guard while he was hostage) and who warned Walker that the Diplomat was setting Walker up at the park?

My money for the longest while was on the Assistant Director, but after seeing at the end how cozy he was with the Veep, I don't think it's him and now I'm wondering ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought Brody slipped him the blade.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I thought Brody slipped him the blade.


Yes, Brody obviously beat the lie detector, so we're supposed to infer that he passed the blade.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, thanks. I can buy that about the blade and Brody - I forgot about the lie detector and the "faithful to your wife" question.

I don't think Brody knew about the diplomat and how Carrie and Saul were setting up Walker, so there might be another mole still. I guess this will be part of Season 2...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I am very much looking forward to season 2 to see how Carrie's imminent vindication plays out. Great show. This show is one of the main reasons I keep subscribing to the Premier package.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am very much looking forward to season 2 to see how Carrie's imminent vindication plays out. Great show. This show is one of the main reasons I keep subscribing to the Premier package.


Not sure how imminent her vindication will be.
She's a crazy woman again accusing a national hero of treason, based on something she (thinks she) heard the hero mumble while they were having an illicit affair that the hero will continue to deny. It may be a few episodes before even Mandy Patinkin believes her.

An excellent show. We watched it over the course of a week after the season ended.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> Not sure how imminent her vindication will be.
> She's a crazy woman again accusing a national hero of treason, based on something she (thinks she) heard the hero mumble while they were having an illicit affair that the hero will continue to deny. It may be a few episodes before even Mandy Patinkin believes her.
> 
> An excellent show. We watched it over the course of a week after the season ended.


Oh I totally expect that Carrie will not be vindicated for several episodes. The tension it will build will be great TV.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> Not sure how imminent her vindication will be.
> She's a crazy woman again accusing a national hero of treason, based on something she (thinks she) heard the hero mumble while they were having an illicit affair that the hero will continue to deny. It may be a few episodes before even Mandy Patinkin believes her.
> 
> An excellent show. We watched it over the course of a week after the season ended.


That assumes she remembers remembering that. Remember, the doctor warned of short term memory loss post zapping-the-crazy-out-of-her-brain.

*I think I used every possible conjugation of _remember_ in that post. Wait...remembered. There, that's it.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> That assumes she remembers remembering that. Remember, the doctor warned of short term memory loss post zapping-the-crazy-out-of-her-brain.
> 
> *I think I used every possible conjugation of _remember_ in that post. Wait...remembered. There, that's it.


Yes, it will be interesting to see what triggers her memory of that.

Let's hope it's not a thread left hanging, like the Sopranos' Pine Barrens.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I do have to wonder how the CIA never investigated the 2009 "quiet year" ... they knew he had 10 children but never noticed one of them was no longer around?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> That assumes she remembers remembering that. Remember, the doctor warned of short term memory loss post zapping-the-crazy-out-of-her-brain.
> 
> *I think I used every possible conjugation of _remember_ in that post. Wait...remembered. There, that's it.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I just finished watching Homeland last night and all I can say is WOW! Loved it. Powerful stuff. The final 2 episodes were great and I liked how Dana was concerned for her dad, growing suspicious, and able to talk him into coming home to his family. She knew something was up. Nice performance from her. Maybe someone can turn him back against Nazir?

Something I just thought of. The SD card with Brody's video recording? I'm guessing that Walker recovered it and would have leaked the video had Brody carried out his mission, but we never see Brody retrieve it from him after he shot him. Will Walker's body be found and the SD card?

Very much looking forward to season 2!!


----------



## mchero (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, What a season, I just had DirecTV installed & one of the first things I did was DL the full Season 1! My wife & I watchs the full season in about 5 days! LOL.

Looks like I'll be bumping up my package when Homeland Season 2 starts up!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am very much looking forward to season 2 to see how Carrie's imminent vindication plays out. Great show. This show is one of the main reasons I keep subscribing to the Premier package.


This show and all the other scripted shows on the movie channels are all that keeps me from dropping the Premier package too. I can usually go thru the whole guide, which I do every two weeks or so, looking for movies and end up with only a few. Certainly not enough to justify the price of the package without the scripted shows.

Rich


----------

